# Substrate, to change or not to change?



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm upgrading from 50 gallon to 75 gallon. I currently have Flourite, but I will need to purchase at least a bag or two more for the new tank. At this cost, I was considering changing to SMS or Turface for a new look. The tank will be heavily planted Dutch style. I also have Botia and Kuhli loaches, so I was also thinking about something a little softer than Flourite for them. Any ideas?


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

I've done the SMS + Fluorite thing myself. I'd only mix around two bags of fluorite into the SMS mix
for nothing more than the iron. Then a .5/1 inch layer of pool filter sand or ADA's cosmetic sand on
top of that. You'll need a good liquid fert system but that's easy enough with a bit of research.

I've used that method in a 55 and 150 gallon setup to good success. It's going to be a bit more
intensive on the setup as it will cloud more than straight fluorite if your not careful but it will 
clear up about as fast as Fluorite (24hrs).

- Brad


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

How deep is your current Flourite substrate/ how many bags? Several, I'm assuming? Also what color? While I do have several tanks with SMS and I like it a lot, I would be very hesitant to just discard that amount of Fourite. Unless you really are ready for a different look!???! If you have RED Flourite and can change to BLACK (Charcoal) SMS, they YES do it. If you can only locate the red SMS then Brad's suggestion to mix them is actually a great idea!


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

I only use the SMS Black as it's inert the cheaper red has a moisture additive.
I know allot of people that use SMS red without problems with my luck it's best
not to role the dice.

~

It all depends on what you like to look at and how much of the fluorite your
going to use. If I was going to use allot of it for a 100+ gallon tank I'd do it
in layers. A one inch layer of fluorite where my stem plants are going to go
with a layer of SMS on top surround with rocks to hold it back.

Then I'd mix a bit of Fluorite with the rest of my SMS and fill the rest of the
tank. Then a layer of sand (cosmetic or pool filter) and I'm done.

~

I agree don 't throw the Fluorite away, put it in a bucket or two with a lid and then
reuse it as a substrate mix.

- Brad


----------

